# Tack shops near Newbury/ Oxford



## HappyHooves (23 October 2016)

I am bringing guests to an event near Cheltenham and will be driving up from Portsmouth. I thought a visit to a nice large tack shop/ saddlery en route would be fun. Any recommendations in the Newbury/ Oxford area please, or anywhere special further south towards Portsmouth? TIA.


----------



## Lacuna (23 October 2016)

I can think of a couple - Asti in Denchworth (Nr Wantage) and Oakfield in Great Coxwell (Nr Faringdon). Both are quite nice but not especially big.


----------

